# Welcome our Newest Mentor



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Please everyone welcome Skie as our new Linux mentor. We are glad to have his knowledge and experiance to join our forum.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

danrak said:


> Please everyone welcome Skie as our new Linux mentor. We are glad to have his knowledge and experiance to join our forum.



Good choice ..... now everyone .. pony up the advil for Skie!

:chgrin:


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Tis a brave man who will abandon the comforts of dry land for the challenge of the TSF sea.

I raise me mug to you matey. May the great penguin provide you favorable winds, always.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Congratulations Skie!


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Congratulations Skie! I visit often here, and try to contribute with my limited Linux experience. I hope to learn more, as I have from the forum so far. Hope you don't need to correct me too often, but if I need it feel free.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Congrats Skie...............................w00t

You will be formerly known as the penguinator from here on in............... :bgrin:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

WTG Skie!


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Good for you Skie and congratulations.


----------

